# Black ghost knife fish with tiger barbs?



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried keepig these 2 fish together? I know the knife fish will eat smaller fish but tiger barbs look like they may be to big to fit in the mouth?


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

how big of a tank ? knife fish require a very large tank.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

6ft 125 gallon


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

Being that the knives are going to hide all day (assuming it will have proper hiding places) and be mostly active at night, I see no reason to think that they'll really bother each other. Though I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

dravenxavier said:


> Being that the knives are going to hide all day (assuming it will have proper hiding places) and be mostly active at night, I see no reason to think that they'll really bother each other. Though I haven't tried it myself.


That's kinda what I was thinkig as well. Was browsing around on google and most of the stories I had read about the knife fish eatig other fish involved tetra siZed fish. But was hoping to find someone who has kept both in the same tank to be sure.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

You know, I've never had knifefish, but from what I read they are coming out at night to hunt, so your barbs could be meal. Also, knifefish gets very large.


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

Adult tiger barbs have enough size where they should not be a problem with an adult ghost knife. Ghost knives do not have large mouths like carapos or clowns. That being said, do not keep adult ghost knives with small barbs..but adult tigers are nearly 3 inches long, and about as tall...should be too large for a ghost knife.


----------



## RamsRme (Mar 20, 2009)

I have kept knives before. Glass knives. I think that possibly the tiger barbs would harass and chew up the knife.


----------



## spw4949 (Apr 7, 2009)

RamsRme said:


> I have kept knives before. Glass knives. I think that possibly the tiger barbs would harass and chew up the knife.


 
Agreed....


----------



## newtchaplin (Apr 19, 2012)

I have at present a 75 gallon fully planted tank. I have 10 red eyed tetra, 10 tiger barb, 4 pristella tetra, 3 yoyo loach, 2 emerald brochis, 1 ghost knife fish, and 1 bristle nose pleco. All fish get along just fine just remember that the ghost knife fish need hiding places, and if the fish are less then an inch they will end up dead or eaten. I lost two small tiger barbs, and two small red eyed tetra's. They were shocked dead, but I removed them before the ghost could eat them. I feed my ghost earth worms, sinking shrimp pellets, as well as ghost shrimp. All fish benefit from the ghosts diet. It took awhile but now they all live happily. Each fish has its own personality so I can not guarantee what might happen with others.


----------

